# Mental training?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If it's any consolation, I was shooting next to a former NFAA SOY a couple of weeks ago. He dropped an X in the 10th end, said a quiet cuss word and "I always drop a point in the 8th or 10th end!" This is an archer who has shot more 60X rounds than I've shot rounds. So your son is in good company, even if he doesn't want to be.

If your son's form it breaking down in the later rounds, it can be from loss of focus and/or fatigue. At that age, it's difficult to maintain focus for 60 arrows. Actually it's difficult to maintain focus for 60 arrows at any age.  

You know your son much better than we do. So we can't really analyze the problem. But one thing that helps me is the let down drill. Come to full draw, anchor and hold for a few seconds, just as long as you think you could still continue for a good shot. Then let down. This give an archer more control over his shot.

Of course, with all archers, especially with younger archers, keep it fun and positive. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

It's easier to fix something if you know where it is broken


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Those ends are when I find myself getting tired physically and mentally. Since this is something I am able to recognize, I really have to refocus myself at this point to bring it back. My daughters also shoot, and I've gone over this with them. Now they can recognize when their focus starts to wander, and they're able to work on bringing it back. You don't have to be specific to which ends are his downfall, but just make him aware of when he feels his concentration wane at a certain point. Once he feels that, he'll be able to work on refocusing.


----------



## awapiti (Jan 22, 2007)

Have your son read Lanny Basshams book "With Winning in Mind". Like most shooters, he is shooting with the goal of "scoring". He must learn to shoot with the goal of executing a SHOT PROCESS, rather than scoring. When he learns that it is the process that he wants to execute, his anxiety level will be greatly reduced and he won't worry about what end he is shooting. He has an anxiety (fear) that he can change when his mental discipline moves away from outcome (scoring) to simply executing the shot process.
Good luck,
Awapiti


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

im going to buy that book right now.. Thank you sir.. I having a major focus issue myself. Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## Archer74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. We have been emphasizing focus on process v. scoring this year with the JOAD team. Easier said than done for adults let alone youth shooters. Hopefully the book can provide more insight on how to actually institute this change.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:cool2: only allow him to shoot perfect arrows if anything crosses the mind other than the X make him let down.....make him follow a good shot seq.... each shot..... dont bash the boy sorry but i gotta say this, i have seen some parents push way to much. .. its like this when you first started driving a car you were telling yourself... hit the brakes more more, i gotta turn, need more. more brakes ...more gas etc.etc NOW ill bet you cant give me a detailed outline of your last car ride.. unless you hit someone... because you do this in automatic...now you dont think about it.. like walking you dont think about it you do it.. thats how his shooting should be... all he should be doing is AIMING AND AIMING HARD TILL THE SHOT BREAKS.when he gets on the x ...have him think find the center...find the center..... and burn this in....... mike


----------

